# chimmike Whats the point



## AlmeraTino (Jul 8, 2009)

chimmike,

If we all read the books you'r on about and digested all the info, what is the point of having this site ?????

Regards
Almera.:wtf:


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There are thousands of various types of forums on the internet; something for everybody. One of the primary purposes of a forum is to exchange ideas and information. Books only go so far; beyond that there practical experiences, innovative ideas, problems that books don't cover; the list goes on. So to make a long story short, forums have become very popular


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you cant ask a book questions, either...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

why was this thread directed to me, and why is it I don't understand his question? 

what's the purpose of this site? for others to get assistance without giving money out unnecessarily, and a place for people of like mind to hang out and exchange ideas, and learn new things.


----------

